# Mac & cheese



## Ally (Oct 7, 2005)

I found tis recipe on mac & cheese....n i've got a question to ask...

_2 tablespoons margarine
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 1/2 cups milk
2 cups cubed Velveeta cheese
8 ounces cooked and drained elbow macaroni _

1) In a medium-size saucepan, melt margarine on low heat.
2) When melted, add flour, salt and pepper.
3) Stir to blend well; add milk slowly and cook until thickened.
4) Add cubed cheese and blend to melt.
5) Add cooked and drained elbow macaroni.  Serve.


~> wats velveeta cheese??? and wat type of cheese would be good (if not best) to make mac n cheese


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

I think Velveeta is an American processed soft cream cheese - personally, I always use a good sharp Cheddar like, Davidstow or Isle of Mull.


----------



## licia (Oct 7, 2005)

I suppose my family makes macaroin and cheese differently than most people.  My grandmother always made hers with the cooked macaroni, shredded cheddar - some sharp and some mild -, milk and butter enough to encourage the cheese to melt evenly. Her's was always a really good consistency, not to wet and not too dry, so the rest of us have kept up her mac and cheese legacy.  I like it leftover almost as good as the first time around.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I think Velveeta is an American processed soft cream cheese - personally, I always use a good sharp Cheddar like, Davidstow or Isle of Mull.


 
Yes Izzy, that's much better than Velveeta!!  You know I can't find any variety of cheddar in Italy... they have so many wonderful cheeses of their own but for certain recipes I wish I could find cheddar here, too!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 7, 2005)

*Velveeta* is a soft orange-colored processed cheese product. It melts well but IMO doesn't taste anything like real cheese.

It comes in blocks -- think big block of mild, plasticine orange American Cheese.

What I would suggest is: using the same recipe sub butter for the margerine (better for you and tastes better, esp. with decent cheese) and a good cheddar or gruyere (or a mix) for the Velveeta. I would shred the cheese, too, to help it melt better.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oprah*

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon vegetable oil

1 pound elbow macaroni

 8 tablespoons (1 stick) plus 1 tablespoon butter

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Muenster cheese

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded mild Cheddar cheese

 1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack

2 cups half-and-half

 1 cup (8 ounces) Velveeta, cut into small cubes

 2 large eggs, lightly beaten

1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt

1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly butter a deep 2 1/2-quart casserole. 

 Bring the large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the oil, then the elbow macaroni, and cook until the macaroni is just tender, about 7 minutes. Do not overcook. Drain well. Return to the cooking pot. 

In a small saucepan, melt eight tablespoons of the butter. Stir into the macaroni. In a large bowl, mix the Muenster, mild and sharp Cheddar, and Monterey Jack cheeses. To the macaroni, add the half-and-half, 1 1/2 cups of the shredded cheese, the cubed Velveeta, and the eggs. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to the buttered casserole. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup of shredded cheese and dot with the remaining one tablespoon of butter. 

 Bake until it's bubbling around the edges, about 35 minutes. Serve hot. 

 Nutritional information: 798 calories, 49.3 grams of fat, 28.6 grams saturated fat, 202 mg cholesterol, 786 mg sodium, 61.0 grams carbohydrates, 27.7 gra

Found this one on Oprah.  She said she just loved this one.  Does it sound good to you?  Everybody has favorite of this.  Does anyone just eat this alone or does it always have to be side dish?  My family thinks we have to have meat otherwise not a meal.  I don't agree.  just having some kind of vegetable is necessary.  This one has Velveeta in it too.  Don't know how to substitute that.


----------



## Ally (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks a lot...will be goin cheese shoppin soon....


----------



## Constance (Oct 7, 2005)

We love Velveeta Cheese for cooking...and we don't think it tastes like plastic at all. 
Gee, now I have this tremendous craving for tuna casserole with Velveeta melted on top.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2005)

I loved Veleeta as a young person... haven't had it in so many years.   Now... I'm having a craving for it.   I think I'll have to go buy some and try this recipe.  Thanks!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> You know I can't find any variety of cheddar in Italy... they have so many wonderful cheeses of their own but for certain recipes I wish I could find cheddar here, too!!


DH was leery of cheddar at first, but I've served dishes with the Irish cheddars here (quite different from Canadian/American ones in terms of taste) and slowly warmed him up to cheddar. I will keep my eyes peeled for you Licia, as I have two great books all about Italian ingredients. Perhaps there is a similar cheese with a different name available in Rome? Has Cris tried cheddar before?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 7, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> We love Velveeta Cheese for cooking...and we don't think it tastes like plastic at all.
> Gee, now I have this tremendous craving for tuna casserole with Velveeta melted on top.


 

Plasticine was a reference to the texture, not taste. It's sorta shiney. 

I just think it doesn't taste like cheese. But then I am really into cheese. 

This thread caused me to make mac and cheese for lunch 'cause I am home. Made it with Manchego and Pecorino.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 7, 2005)

Velveeta is to cheese what grape juice is to wine = "Sorta kinda only different".


----------



## Constance (Oct 7, 2005)

That's a very good comparison, Michael.

I started using Velveeta when my children were small and my budget was smaller. (Back then you could get it on sale for .69 for a 2 lb. box.) I must have made a hundred thousand grilled Velveeta Cheese sandwiches. Dip that sandwich in a bowl of Cambells Chicken Noodle Soup, and you've got heaven. I love the way it melts into casseroles or on top of vegetables. Try stirring a slice into your bowl of chili! And it makes great dips. 

I am, by the way, a big time cheese lover, and now that I can afford it, we enjoy all sorts of wonderful cheeses. But I still keep a box of Velveeta Lite on hand at all times.

By the way, I love grape juice too. I guess I'm hopelessly plebeian. LOL!


----------



## licia (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not a velveeta fan, but my sister makes a really good dip with a chunk(don't know how much)of velveeta and a can of rotel tomatoes(don't remember which variety). I realize this isn't a recipe, but it may be familiar to someone.  She says the melting properties is the reason she uses it.  It tastes great with corn chips, etc.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I'm not a velveeta fan, but my sister makes a really good dip with a chunk(don't know how much)of velveeta and a can of rotel tomatoes(don't remember which variety). I realize this isn't a recipe, but it may be familiar to someone. She says the melting properties is the reason she uses it. It tastes great with corn chips, etc.



licia, we make this dip every New Year's Day.  We use the whole block of Velveeta, and we usually add a tube's worth of cooked crumbled sausage as well as the Ro-Tel.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 8, 2005)

We don't have Velveeta here, so I'm still not sure what it TASTES like?  Is it a really bland, mild cheese?

And what's Ro-Tel?


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

Ishbel, it is a processed cheese that can sit on the shelf without refrigeration until it is opened. I would say it is mild, but very "cheesy" tasting.
Rotel Tomatoes are tomatoes canned with green chili peppers. 

I make the Velveeta dip too, but I use Pace Piquante sauce instead of the Rotel Tomatoes. It's a great appetizer to snack on while your big pot of chili is simmering...then put a dollap in your chili...MMmmmm, good!

Sometimes I put sausage in it too, Mudbug...it's really good that way.


----------



## velochic (Oct 8, 2005)

We don't eat anything processed. I have to agree that Velveeta (the one time I tasted it) was like putting raw chemicals in the mouth. Disgusting!

The recipe looks great, just substitute real shredded cheddar.

ETA:  Constance just put it the right way... "cheese that can sit on the shelf without refrigeration." Say no more... ick!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 8, 2005)

Constance, thanks for the info... but I'm with Velochic on this one!


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

I guess it's a mid-west America thing. You don't know what you're missing!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 8, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 
> ...


 
The nutritional Info. is based on how many servings?

We like stewed tomatoes with baked mac & cheese.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 8, 2005)

I love all great cheeses from all over the world but I also like Velveeta in certain things it has a great melting quality and if you check out the ingredients there is nothing bad about it,it makes a great dip with Rotel and kids love it in a grilled cheese sandwich.It makes a decent mac & cheese and melts great in a cheese soup.
I would describe it as a mild cheddar .
If there was no cheese to be had I would be happy to at least have the Velveeta.I  would prefer that over american cheese slicesany day.
Dang it! Now I want to make some Mac & Cheese but of course I will add some sharp cheddar and feta  and maybe some Gruyere in with the Velveeta to jazz it up.
I just had a thought what about Brie & Mac?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Velveeta is great and alot of folks who can't afford the fancy cheeses, even plain chedder use Velveeta.Velveeta melts easy and makes a great grilled cheese sand.The mac and cheese made with Velveeta is great. Add  1 lb. burger, chopped onion. Velveeta is great in egg dishes, potato dishes, with veggies and great on burgers.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 9, 2005)

Most cheddars here are quite inexpensive as they are bog-standard cheeses (although SOME cheddars, like Davidstow or Isle of Mull ARE expensive).  Are you saying that the velveeta is even cheaper?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know your definition of cheap, but a 2 pound block of velveeta (it also comes in a smaller package, but I'm not sure of the size) costs about $6.00 US I think.  I work in a grocery store deli, so I walk past velveeta, but rarely buy it.


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Velveeta is to cheese what grape juice is to wine = "Sorta kinda only different".


 
Perfect description, Michael. Velveeta - BLECH! BLECH! BLECH!  (I think I can hear an artery clogging  )

For Ro-tel: (Em, please don't say PSSST - Look Up Silly - There are recipes too.)

http://www.texmex.net/Rotel/main.htm

Scroll down for some recipes.


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Does anyone just eat this alone or does it always have to be side dish? My family thinks we have to have meat otherwise not a meal. I don't agree. just having some kind of vegetable is necessary.


 
I like mac n cheese both as a side or accompaniment to meat and a veggie too, ITK.

Looking at the ro-tel site reminded me of a dish I'd like to try (with real crab or shrimp). Could try this as a side with mac 'n cheese.

Zesty Crab Cakes 









_We may not have many crabs in the southwest, but we do know how make cakes with a kick._ 
*Cooking Method: *Saute
*Prep Time: *20
*Cooking Time: *10-20 minutes




*Makes: *6 servings
Ingredients 




DIPPING SAUCE:
16 ounces prepared Ranch dressing
1 can (10 ounces) Ro*Tel® Original Diced Tomatoes and Green Chilies

CRAB CAKES:
1 package (8 ounces) Louis Kemp® Crab Delights, flake style
1 can (10 ounces) Ro*Tel® Diced Tomatoes and Green Chiles, drained
1 cup dry bread crumbs, divided
3 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 large egg, beaten
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
PAM® Olive Oil No-Stick Cooking Spray





Combine dressing and tomatoes; blend well. Set aside. Place Crab Delights into bowl of food processor fit with a metal blade. Pulse until finely chopped; transfer to a medium bowl.
Add tomatoes, 2/3 cup bread crumbs, mayonnaise, egg, and Worcestershire sauce into seafood. Mix well; form mixture into 6 equal patties.
Pour remaining bread crumbs into shallow bowl. Coat each patty with bread crumbs on both sides. Spray a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray. Heat over medium-low heat about 2 minutes. Add patties; cook each side about 4 minutes or until golden brown and heated through. Serve with dipping sauce. Refrigerate leftover sauce.
Serving Suggestions 




The dipping sauce is great as a dressing for taco salads; the recipe works equally well with no fat or full fat dressing.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I don't know your definition of cheap, but a 2 pound block of velveeta (it also comes in a smaller package, but I'm not sure of the size) costs about $6.00 US I think. I work in a grocery store deli, so I walk past velveeta, but rarely buy it.


 
Taking Davidstow cheddar as an example (a 'good' brand, actually made in the Cheddar area of England) - I looked at the price I paid on Saturday and it was approx 10 pounds sterling (£) per kilo - 2.2 lb.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Velveeta use to sell for as high as $5.99 for 28ozs. It now is $3.99 when on sale.Standerd price here is $4.99. Just had a egg sand. with melted velveeta on top,Was good.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hungry*

Everytime I read here I get hungry.  Guess what?  I don't have any Velveeta.  Is this normal?  I always have it on hand for just an occassion like this, reading recipes that make me want to try them.  Thanks.  I do like Ro Tel tomatoes.  They seem better than rest.


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

I usually only buy the Velveeta when I have an urge for Rotel dip. If it's not on sale, I'll use the Kroger brand. Sometimes I'll put sausage or ground beef in it, depends on my mood! My dd prefers it made with canned chili!


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, for the person who posted the recipe they found on Oprah, call me crude, but what part of Oprah was this dish found on, because I beg to differ on the amount of calories this dish has, given the entire stick of butter, and I thought that 2oz of cheese was equiv to 1/4c, not 1/2c, and this recipe is just ttttoooo artery clogging for me.

The only time I like velveeta is when it comes in the jars of tostitos salsa, or from Wings & Things, in a hot cup to go w./ the steak fries. 
Velveeta, eeewwww, but, I dare say, I used to eat it, I just won't now, not with all the wonderful cheeses out there.
Let me clue you into a great mac & cheese recipe that is to die for, and won't kill you. It is from cooking Light Mag.

1/4c flour
2TBSp butter
(add minced garlic &/or shallots if you wish)
2c 2% milk
1-2c cheese, depending on the variety

You're essentially going to make a bechamel sauce, and add cheese. Heat sauce pan over med heat, add butter, then garlic & shallots. Saute till translucent, then whisk in flour. Add the milk, and whisk till smooth. Stir w/ wooden spoon until mixture thickens (usually takes about 10 mins over med heat) You will know it is thick enough when it coats the back of the spoon. Remove from heat & add your cheese. Stir till melted, and season to taste. Add to your cooked pasta, and bake in 350 oven topped w/ breadcrumbs if you want, or just serve from the pan.
This is low cal due to the milk, and you can experiement w/ any cheese you like. I like a real cheddar, try roasted garlic cheddar, pepper jack, a smoked gouda is wonderful, as is Irish Blarney Smoked Cheese. Havarti w/ dill isn't bad either.
Do you have a Trader Joes where you are?? If so, GO, check out their cheese section. You can get 2 blocks of real cheese for the price of fake.
Trust me, try this recipe.

B.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 20, 2005)

My family loves Velveeta Cheese. In fact my mother always makes her mac and cheese with Velveeta. 

I personally like velveeta melted, but I think if you try to eat it right from the block to see what it taste like you might not touch the stuff again.

Here is another recipe my mother loves with velveeta, sometimes she will use the Kraft processed cheese. Kids seem to love this recipe we ate it all the time when we were younger.

White cheezy spaghetti

In a big bowl that will fit in the microwave put in 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup, 2 cans milk and the amount of shredded cheese you want. We use somewhere around 2 cups.

Put in microwave and heat up just until cheese melts.

Toss in cooked spaghetti noodles and rotissare chicken pieces.

Place in casserole dish, top with crushed potato chips such as lay's and bake on 350 until bubbly and heated through.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Oprah.com*

Patti LaBelle says that the sure sign of a good cook is if their macaroni and cheese will make you cry! According to Oprah, Patti's version just might bring tears to your eyes. 


INGREDIENTS


1 tablespoon vegetable oil

1 pound elbow macaroni

8 tablespoons (1 stick) plus 1 tablespoon butter

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Muenster cheese

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded mild Cheddar cheese

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack

2 cups half-and-half

1 cup (8 ounces) Velveeta, cut into small cubes

2 large eggs, lightly beaten

1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt

1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly butter a deep 2 1/2-quart casserole. 

Bring the large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the oil, then the elbow macaroni, and cook until the macaroni is just tender, about 7 minutes. Do not overcook. Drain well. Return to the cooking pot. 

In a small saucepan, melt eight tablespoons of the butter. Stir into the macaroni. In a large bowl, mix the Muenster, mild and sharp Cheddar, and Monterey Jack cheeses. To the macaroni, add the half-and-half, 1 1/2 cups of the shredded cheese, the cubed Velveeta, and the eggs. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to the buttered casserole. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup of shredded cheese and dot with the remaining one tablespoon of butter. 

Bake until it's bubbling around the edges, about 35 minutes. Serve hot. 

Nutritional information: 798 calories, 49.3 grams of fat, 28.6 grams saturated fat, 202 mg cholesterol, 786 mg sodium, 61.0 grams carbohydrates, 27.7 grams protein, 1.8 grams fiber





INSIDE FOOD





Food Main


Breakfast


Salads


Soup


Starters & Sides


Breads


Meat Entrees


Poultry Entrees


Seafood Entrees


Pasta & Rice Entrees


Desserts


Drinks


Holiday Recipes


Low-Fat Recipes


Celebrity Recipes


Advice




Go to Home










TALK WITH OTHERS



Read and write recipe reviews!









E-mail to a Friend












Oprah, Get With The Progr

Here is the whole page from her site.  I know it sounds rich but is very good if you don't eat a lot of it.  I just don't make this too often due to the fact my family want something else with it.


----------

